# Consulting NIF receipts on Financas portal



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello everyone,

When making large purchases I provide my NIF and it shows up on the receipt. Apparently there is also a way to consult NIF-linked spending in the personal user area on the Portal das Financas. I have logged in and looked through the headings without success. Could anyone guide me to the right section, please? I can understand Portuguese, but navigating around the tax system is not that easy.

Many thanks.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

I found the answer myself. It's under Consultar Despesas p/ Deduções à Coleta.

Here is how to validate outstanding bills (by February of the following year):
https://www.e-konomista.pt/nao-validei-faturas/


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You can check that individual invoices have been registered at https://faturas.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/consultarDocumentosAdquirente.action and if necessary add them manually.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you, Richard.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

RichardHenshall said:


> You can check that individual invoices have been registered at https://faturas.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/consultarDocumentosAdquirente.action and if necessary add them manually.


We do ours once a month. It saves a lot of hassle come year end.


----------

